# Neues MTB CUbe Elite Super HPC Pro



## Kuota (24. August 2012)

Zum Verkauf steht ein nagelneues Elite Super HPC Pro 20 Zoll.

    Bilder und Daten gibt es unter;http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1766/a54373/elite-super-hpc-pro-carbon-blue-n-orange.html

    Auf Anfrage sende ich gerne auch mehr Bilder per Mail zu.

    Neupreis liegt bei 2499

Neuer Verhanlungspreis 1750

    Ein Kaufbeleg ist vorhanden + Garantie.
    Rad kann sich auch gerne vor Ort angeschaut werden,
    Wurde nur eine kurze Probefahrt damit gemacht.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=72365403


----------



## Kuota (28. August 2012)

Super geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuota (2. September 2012)

und hoch


----------



## rOmsen96 (8. September 2012)

Aus welchem Jahr ist das Bike?


----------



## Kuota (8. September 2012)

2012


----------



## Kuota (12. September 2012)

noch da


----------



## Kuota (15. September 2012)




----------



## Kuota (20. September 2012)




----------



## Kuota (23. September 2012)




----------



## Tricksy (20. Oktober 2012)

noch zu haben??


----------



## Kuota (24. Oktober 2012)

nee schon verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

